# Topics > Robotics > Sites about robots and AIs >  Robohub, non-profit online communication platform, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - robohub.org

youtube.com/robohuborg

facebook.com/Robohuborg

twitter.com/robohub

linkedin.com/company/robohub

Co-founder and President - Sabine Hauert

Co-founder - Markus Waibel




> Robohub is produced by the ROBOTS Association, a non-profit based in Zurich, Switzerland and dedicated to providing free, high quality information for the robotics community and the general public.

----------


## Airicist

Robohub: news, views & everything robotic

Published on Sep 26, 2012




> Robohub  is an online platform that brings together leading communicators in robotics research, start-ups, business, and education from around the world. 
> 
> Content is broadly organized into four sections:
> - News: The latest scientific and business breakthroughs.
> - Views: Expert views, opinions, editorials, and discussion.
> - Talk: Audio interviews with leading roboticists.
> - Learn: Tutorials, micro-lectures, and educational, hands-on learning materials.
> 
> Robohub is produced by the ROBOTS Association, a Swiss Non-Profit based in Zurich, Switzerland and dedicated to providing free, high quality information for the robotics community and the general public.

----------

